# Smoke on the Beach--pics added



## LarryWolfe (Apr 15, 2008)

Good luck Jim!!!!  I'm gonna miss you this Spring, but maybe I'll make it down for the Fall SOTB!!!  Tell the Shriners I said hey!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 15, 2008)

thanks, good luck to all you guys.


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 15, 2008)

Give 'em hell Jim!
We will be expecting full and detailed reports  8)


----------



## Griff (Apr 15, 2008)

You go Cap'n.


----------



## Finney (Apr 16, 2008)

Good Luck Jimmy...

Tell everybody, "Finney says hey".   



_
and sorry about your imaginary friend_


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 19, 2008)

Came home for about an hour before announcements.
Good news is, I got second in AB last night.  Will know
results of the pig by 12:30, will be home shortly after that.


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 19, 2008)

Good luck Cap! My fingers are crossed!


----------



## 007bond-jb (Apr 19, 2008)

No Pics.... You know the rest Boy!


----------



## Unity (Apr 19, 2008)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> I got second in AB last night.


That was the gazpacho, right?

--John
(Love that stuff.)


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 19, 2008)

ready for this?  18 teams...I came in 15th in pork!

No I didn't catch fire or drop my meat....I have no idea
what happened.  Congrats to Tim at JT's...he won his
fourth in a row.  the man is on fire.

Really. 

We set him on fire after the contest.  Hopefully he'll
get better in a couple of years.


----------



## ronbeaux50 (Apr 19, 2008)

Ouch! Who knows? I cooked the best  I could(which has won before) in Hammond and finished middle of the pack of 54. 

No idea. All I know is that the product was top notch but the judges saw otherwise.

Still looking forward to the next one.


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 19, 2008)

******! Sorry Jim.
Any pics of Tim on fire?


----------



## Greg Rempe (Apr 19, 2008)

Tim is good...Cappy is...Cappy!!    

Good job on the Anything Butt...


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 19, 2008)

no biggie....seems like all my friends were more upset than
I was.
Hell I wasn't even upset...there were two categories and
I got a second place with a big trophy....congrats to those
that got more!

after you win some stuff, the bad losses are easier to take,
at least in my case.

Roy Williams coached basketball for 20 years, reached
several final fours, was the fastest coach to get to 400
career wins...when he finally won a national championship,
he said "I'm no better a coach today than I was yesterday."
I'm cool, I can take a loss.  Had a great time.


----------



## oompappy (Apr 19, 2008)

Congrats on the AB Capt  8) 
Get any pics???


----------



## wittdog (Apr 19, 2008)

Congrats Cappy


----------



## Bruce B (Apr 19, 2008)

Good job Jim, nobody likes a sore loser.


----------



## WalterSC (Apr 19, 2008)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Came home for about an hour before announcements.
> Good news is, I got second in AB last night.  Will know
> results of the pig by 12:30, will be home shortly after that.



Nice Finish in the AB there Cappy !!!!! Congrats!!


----------



## WalterSC (Apr 19, 2008)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> ready for this?  13 teams...I came in 15th in pork!
> 
> No I didn't catch fire or drop my meat....I have no idea
> what happened.  Congrats to Tim at JT's...he won his
> ...



 Cappy, well at least you can say you gave it a shot no matter what the score, might have to make plans to come to the Beach next year this time, and see what I can do score wise??  Whoa what happened to Tim Handy set on fire you say ouch!!!!!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Apr 20, 2008)

Congratulations Cappy on brining home the hardware!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Apr 20, 2008)

Great job on the AB Cappy!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 20, 2008)

here's some pics....had a bunch more, but I accidentally
deleted all of them!  Stupid camera!

Trophy for Second in AB





competition




I was set up next to Road Kill Grill and Kilted Kilby...we've really
developed a great friendship and try to be next to each other.
yeah, we help each other, but you ought to hear the damn
cracks going back and forth..high comedy





comp organizers cooked us breakfast Saturday morning...I like
that idea much better than dinner on Friday night....eggs, toast,
grits, sausage, fatback....ummm...I had about 10 pieces of fatback.








lots of good looking hogs in the morning
smells so good...that's my favorite time of a comp...








building a box that was damn close to DAL    










the final product




Crystal, one of the Barbe-Cuties, loves to chop butts


----------



## Rag1 (Apr 20, 2008)

Nice on the AB......congrads


----------

